# جهاز المفراس... استفسار



## وليد احمد (27 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم

جهاز المفراس هناك ملحقات فيه وهي 

laser camera و dry imager مالفرق بينهما واذا امكن بالصور

محتاج لهن جدا ارجو ان تتم مساعدتي

شكرا جزيلا*​​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (27 يناير 2010)

مساء الخير يا أخي
لكن

ممكن تحكي اسم الجهاز باللغة الانجليزية

(للتوضيح فقط)


----------



## وليد احمد (27 يناير 2010)

الجهاز نوع توشيبا asteion super4


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (27 يناير 2010)

أوكي عزيزي

أنا لم أطلب النوع

الاسم فقط أرجو أن يكون بالإنجليزية

مع تحياتي...


----------



## وليد احمد (27 يناير 2010)

ماذا تقصد بالاسم؟


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (27 يناير 2010)

ما معنى كلمة المفراس بالإنجليزي؟؟؟


----------



## وليد احمد (28 يناير 2010)

multislice helical ct هذا هو اسم الجهاز


----------



## ليدي لين (28 يناير 2010)

اخي الكريم لم اعرف الجهاز ممكن نعرف ماهي وظيفته قد يكون له مسمى آخر ؟


----------



## وليد احمد (2 فبراير 2010)

ليدي لين قال:


> اخي الكريم لم اعرف الجهاز ممكن نعرف ماهي وظيفته قد يكون له مسمى آخر ؟



هل تقصد المفراس ماهو اسمه ام الملحقات التي ذكرتها؟


----------



## وليد احمد (2 فبراير 2010)

هذا الجهاز الذي اقصده وسؤالي اعلاه حول ملحقاته هل هما مختلفان ام ماذا


----------



## اسامة الخزرجي (4 فبراير 2010)

عزيزي وليد 
الفرق بين الطابعتين هو 
dry imager :طابعة جافة تقوم بطبع الفلم بواسطة الحرارة حيث يوجد هيتر في داخل الكاميرا 
laser camera :اما هذة الطابعة اعتقد من اسمهة واضح انة مبدء عملهة هوة اليزر في طبع الفلم 
اما الفرق بالشكل لايوجد اي فرق من ناحية الشكل لاكن من ناحية التركيب الداخلي ومبداء العمل يوجد اختلاف 
كبير كما ذكرت اعلاة 
تحياتي لك 
واتمنى ان تكون استفاديت 
اسم الجهاز بالانكليزي ct scan
جهاز التشخيص بالتصوير بواسطة الاشعة السينية


----------



## محمود درويش العوري (4 فبراير 2010)

*الجهاز*

الجهاز حسب الصورة هو جهاز تصوير طبقي ( C T SCANNER ) بالنسبه لل dry laser imager فهو جهاز ملحق مع جهاز التصوير الطبقي ويستخدم للحصول على الصور الخاصه بالجهاز :63::75:


----------



## سلام احمد (26 يناير 2011)

نريد فقط نعرف مبدا العمل هندسيا مع الشكر:1:


----------



## ahmadba (26 يناير 2011)

عزيزي اظن ان *laser camera هي لقراءة الصور الشعاعية المأخوذة من اجهزة اخرى كجهاز اشعة ثابت او نقال اوماموغراف 
ولا تستخدم بالطبقي الحلزوني 
**laser camera بعد ان يقرأ الصورة و يرسلها لمحطة العمل يقوم بمحي الصورة المتشكلة على الكاسيت الموجود داخله طبقة حساسة و يعاد استخدامه مرة اخرى*
*حيث يتم نقل الصورة من جهاز الطبقي الى الطابعة الجافة **dry imager** بواسطة كبل شبكة و يتم طباعتها فورا ولها افلام خاصة و تتسع لثلاث دروج كل منها يبرمج لقياس معين من الافلام
محطة العمل عبارة عن شاشة عالية الدقة 5 ميغابيكسل و حاسب لارشفة و تعديل الصورة و تخزينها وووو
*


----------



## Radon (24 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 

جهاز المفراس .. يسمى CT Scanner
Computed Tomography Scanner
تقوم فكرته على توجيه اشعه على الجسم بزوايا مختلفه
يوهان رادون هو أول من عمل بهذه الفكره وقام بنشرها ببحث رسمي في عام 1917

والان اصبحت من الطرق المهمه في الطب - جهاز المفراس - وكذلك طريقة استرجاع الصور في مجال معالجة الصور في علوم وهندسة الحاسبات
للمزيد :

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radon_transform
و
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X-ray_computed_tomography

تحياتي


----------

